# Nil's auger users out there.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I here all these good things about the nils Auger. I have really been thnking of buying one. The only thing is I really want to try one out before I buy it. The last two weeks while out fishing I've been looking around to see if anyone was using one. Did not see any. If anyone one here has one and would be willing to let me give it a try (I don't want to barrow it) I live in Orem. Im hoping someone close might have one and would be willing to take a quick run down to UL with me and let me have a go. I don't want to drop the money on one until I try it out. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a Nills but I just bought a Strikemaster Mora and I like it a lot.
It's a 7".
I will have it at Rockport this Saturday for the UWF Ice Party.
You are welcome to try it out if you attend the Party.
Grandpa D.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Grampa D.  I had a mora once. Put it away after one season of use. the next season it would not cut through the ice. :evil: Not sure what happened. It was never beat on the gound or abused. I purchesed an eskimo a few years ago and just feel like it takes to much effort to cut many holes. I would go with a power auger but I don't want to pack the waight around. The nils sounds like the next best thing. I'm sure there would be someone at rockport this week end with one but I will not be making the trip. I've been up there 4 times in the last 2 1/2 weeks. I will most likely be heading somewhere else this week end.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My good friend Everet has one and loves it. Says it doenst require any pressure at all, just cuts the ice like butter. You are hearing all these good things about them for a reason. :wink:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I was going to just give in and buy one. I have looked at it everyday on the cabelas web site for over a week now. Today I go look and it says out of stock. I make a phone call to confirm. Yep its out of stock. I was told there computer shows them at least 6 week out. What a bummer. Looks like it will be something for next year. I could just buy it on line somewhere else but I don't want to pay the extra cost and shipping. It took a while but I did some calling around and luckly SW in midvale had got a shipment of replacement blades for the eskimo.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a nils last year and absolutely love it. I will be at Rockport Saturday with the crew---stop by and give it a go. It is sweet. I had a similar issue where I had to order it in, by the time it came in ice was 18+" up at Electric lake...didn't stop my from hand drilling a bunch of holes


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have only seen a few in my excursions. They seemed to perform well for their odd design.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i have one, works like a charm.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, Cabela's doesn't sell the replacement Heads for the Nils Augers, they only sell the Auger. But you'll probably not find a better Hand Auger Judging from reports Iv read on other sites.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well the blades did NOT work out well on my auger. I ended up buying a new one. Gramdpa D I went with the strikemaster mora. I'm glad I did.  That thing rips through the ice just like an auger should. I would have loved to have tried out the nils with you guys at rockport but I thought I would do better at DC. From the sounds of it I made a good choice. DC was HOT. 5 fish in 1 hour all over 15. Had to move around alittle but when we found them they were in big schools. Not only that but the perch were everywhere. If we were not so fucused on trout we could have had a limit of perch as well. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

This is my second year using my year using my Nils and I absolutely love mine. I can cut through ice with ease and think that I could cut holes faster than most gas augers. I live in Herriman and would be more than willing to let you give mine a try, but I don't think I'll have any time to get out until the end of next week. If you still want to give it a try next week let me know. I could meet you down at UL.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I must have bought a dud. I bought a Nil's auger for this last season, and hated it. It took me three times longer to cut a hole with it than my trusty old eskimo. I ended up taking it back to Cabela's. With everybody else's reports, sounds like I'll have to give it another shot next season.


----------

